# Disciples of Christ Elect Female Leader



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2005)

News Link


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jul 28, 2005)

> "Today is not about me," said Watkins, 51, after she was elected to a six-year term. "Its about all of us joining together and letting God work with us and through us."



"_Letting_ God work with us . . ."



[Edited on 7-28-2005 by Jie-Huli]


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 28, 2005)

I have never heard of them. Who are they?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> I have never heard of them. Who are they?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

They are a well-known, liberal, American denomination that has been around since the early 1800's. They have been liberal (apostate) since the beginning. A key part of their belief system is that all people are God's children and everyone has the freedom to believe what they want to believe about Christianity. 

From their website:



> Like most Christians, Disciples affirm:
> 
> Jesus Christ is the son of the Living God, and offers saving grace to all
> 
> ...



More can be found here.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 28, 2005)

Did they not used to be associated with the Church of Christ?


----------



## raderag (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> They are a well-known, liberal, American denomination that has been around since the early 1800's. They have been liberal (apostate) since the beginning. A key part of their belief system is that all people are God's children and everyone has the freedom to believe what they want to believe about Christianity.
> 
> From their website:
> ...



Actually, they have not traditionally been liberal, but rather on the church founded by A Campbell. They are the begining of the Church of Christ.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raderag_
> Actually, they have not traditionally been liberal, but rather on the church founded by A Campbell. They are the begining of the Church of Christ.



We must have different definitions of liberal. I am personally acquainted with both the Disciples of Christ and the Church of Christ. Both are liberal today and both were liberal at their founding. They were both a departure from orthodox Presbyterian and Reformed branch of Christianity.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 28, 2005)

My Mom grew up DOC. Thank God I wasn't raised in church. Aye?

I was reviewing some old Sunday School material from around the 50's and they were referencing Buddism back then as something to learn from. 

There headquarters and Seminary are here in Indianapolis. They are beyond liberal. They are apostate. They are an all-inclusive type denomination. The Seminary does have one of the coolest libraries though.


----------



## raderag (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by raderag_
> ...



Well, liberal theology is understood as that which denies the inspiration of scritpure, life, atonement, and resurection of Christ, etc.

If you are defining liberal as disagrees with Presbyterianism, most people will not understand what you are saying.

I agree that the DOC is liberal today, although it hardly was at its inception. The CoC on the other hand are fundamentalist in many ways, and I would hardly call them liberal. Liberal just isn't a good term.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raderag_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



You're right that liberal is not the clearest term. I am using it in the sense of "departure from Biblical orthodoxy."


----------



## raderag (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by raderag_
> ...



Well, I can certainly agree they are heretical, and liberal today. Its funny thought, theoloigcal liberalism has been replaced with neo-orhtodoxy. Its just liberalism with a different label.


----------

